# Another horse attack



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Another horse attack today in oakland county by coyotes. This should put the bunny huggers into a tail spin.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

"Kill the coyotes!"

*next breath*

"Save the wolves!"


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

It's funny when stories hit closer to home how the tune changes isn't it!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/ind...ike_again_at_oaklan.html#incart_story_package

Friday, Jan. 30th. The other attack was Sunday, the 25th. Same farm.

Follow up story to the Sunday attack: Published 1/27

http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/ind..._says_animal_fell_d.html#incart_story_package

L & O


----------



## M14 (Dec 13, 2013)

Just wait till the protected wolves find their way down here.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I seen the first article ,,,but the 2nd attack is news to me . And I thought I was following it the whole time,,,,how did I miss that? As it is not far from me at all.
Some of my hunting spots are around 8-10 miles away from there.
I have offered to go out and hunt that exact area but have not heard form any of the land owners at this point.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

The second attack just happened yesterday. Lots of coyotes out in that area.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sunday article. The DNR wonders if maybe dogs are responsible. The horse that was killed was never examined by the DNR. No one actually saw either horse attack.

http://www.freep.com/story/news/col...31/oxford-coyotes-kill-police-horse/22656125/

L & O


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i live withing a fe miles fof these attacks. this area has seen a lot of coyote running in packs, which is different. 
but seriously,, what person that owns horses doesn't know how o deal with coyotes? dogs? or chapacubras? or what ever it is? been my place it never would have made the news.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

My source tells me the trapping and transfer of wolves from the UP to SE Michigan has secretly been in motion for several months. 

There's your answer!!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

bucko12pt said:


> My source tells me the trapping and transfer of wolves from the UP to SE Michigan has secretly been in motion for several months.
> 
> There's your answer!!


So that's why we see those black helicopters, right? 

What is a reasonable and logical reason for doing that, please????


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Start slinging some lead down there and there won't be as many. Everyone thinks they are cute until they go on the attack.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Cross breed coywolf. They're here and breeding. Plenty more attacks in the coming years. Take out the old and weak like the first attack on the 20 year old horse. Not sure bout other horse. Who has a horse in distress call. Lol. Go gettum MS!!!!! Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

I hunt less than a mile from this incident and this bowseason I heard packs calling in the mornings. Never heard that many coyotes in such a close proximity.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I live across the street from the farm. I had a 6 pack on a deer carcass in my Hayfield out back. I got one coyote so far. Got it in a cable restraint. I've seen plenty of group tracks out back as well.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

ohhiitznik said:


> I live across the street from the farm. I had a 6 pack on a deer carcass in my Hayfield out back. I got one coyote so far. Got it in a cable restraint. I've seen plenty of group tracks out back as well.


U would do a lot better if u didn't drink while sitting on the bait :lol: congrats on the yote


----------

